# RR: 109. Mozart: Piano Concerto #23 in A, K. 488



## Trout

*1.	Pollini, Böhm (cond.), Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra	(1976)










2.	Gulda, Harnoncourt (cond.), Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra	(1983)










3.	Horowitz, Giulini (cond.), Orchestra del Teatro all Scala di Milano	(1987)










4.	Perahia (piano & cond.), English Chamber Orchestra	(1984)










5.	Curzon, Kertész (cond.), London Symphony Orchestra	(1967)










6.	Moravec, Vlach (cond.), Czech Chamber Orchestra	(1974)










7.	Casadesus, Szell (cond.), Columbia Symphony Orchestra	(1969)










8.	Uchida, Tate (cond.), English Chamber Orchestra	(1986)










9.	Rubinstein, Wallenstein (cond.), RCA Victor Symphony Orchestra	(1961)










10.	Moravec, Marriner (cond.), Academy of St. Martin in the Fields	(1995)









*

Condensed Listing: 
1.	Pollini, Böhm (cond.), Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra	(1976)
2.	Gulda, Harnoncourt (cond.), Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra	(1983)
3.	Horowitz, Giulini (cond.), Orchestra del Teatro all Scala di Milano	(1987)
4.	Perahia (piano & cond.), English Chamber Orchestra	(1984)
5.	Curzon, Kertész (cond.), London Symphony Orchestra	(1967)
6.	Moravec, Vlach (cond.), Czech Chamber Orchestra	(1974)
7.	Casadesus, Szell (cond.), Columbia Symphony Orchestra	(1969)
8.	Uchida, Tate (cond.), English Chamber Orchestra	(1986)
9.	Rubinstein, Wallenstein (cond.), RCA Victor Symphony Orchestra	(1961)
10.	Moravec, Marriner (cond.), Academy of St. Martin in the Fields	(1995)

A list to all entries: https://www.talkclassical.com/blogs/trout/1624-recommended-recordings-intro.html


----------

